# controller lube



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

what would be a safe lube i could get at a hardware or auto parts store for my parma econo controller? can you put lube on resistor?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

will do thanks for the reply it has been very helpful


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

MMO - Marvel Mystery Oil - will give lubrication while still allowing the current to flow. Be careful though. With any oil, it will collect dust over time and will need to be cleaned and re-oiled on a regular basis. Just a thin film is all you need.

Do this AFTER you have done all the hornet things.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I always used braid conditioner.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I use his & her ky jelly 
they work well together, and should enhance your driving experience:freak:






PS

just kidding


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

haha love the recommendation


----------

